# Vector-Pack/Pinsel



## ink (17. Mai 2008)

Moin
Ich dachte mir, ich könnte mal ein Vektor-Pack oder Pinsel für Illu (oder andere Programme )
veröffentlichen und wollte fragen was so gebraucht wird.
Da Pfeile, Buttons und Dergleichen ja schon haufenweise im Netz schwirren, dacht
ich an ne kleine "Umfrage".

Was sucht/braucht/wollt ihr?

mfg


----------



## Remme (28. Mai 2008)

Mal so schöne Texturen wäre mal was.

lg


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Yeah, eine Antwort *g*
Also erstell ich ein Pack für die bisher 5 abgegebenen Votes und 
danach wird der Download per Script beendet 

Lassen wir dem Ganzen noch ein bißchen Zeit 

mfg


----------



## Remme (28. Mai 2008)

Jojo alter mann immer mit der Ruhe


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hab doch keine Zeit, bin alt


----------



## Remme (28. Mai 2008)

So letzer Satz sonst wirft man uns noch pusching vor  ... "Man ist immer so alt wie man sich fühlt. Man bin ich heute staubig"


----------

